# ht100s



## kings2day (Jan 17, 2012)

how much will a set of ht100 drag washers for my 402 cost:001_huh:


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Call penn and find out. They are pretty cheap like $1. each.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

This guy is local
http://www.rodnreeldepot.com/index.php?optn=1


----------

